# Pics Of My First Grow



## CaseyJones (Apr 17, 2007)

Just wanted to share my pics of my very first grow. They have been in 12/12 for about 30 days now. I started these ladies from seeds from a bag of good smoke I picked up from a friend. Any feed back you all have would be great. Thanks and enjoy!


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 17, 2007)

what type of lights are u using for flowering ???? they look like fluro's but im not sure


----------



## CaseyJones (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes they are flouros. I have four 4' shop light for a total of 8 tubes. I am only pushing a little over 17,000 lumens in a 2' W X 6'L X 6'T closet. Yes I know I am under powered in light but at this time I can not afford an HID light system plus what I would need for ventilation, the room is just to small and will heat up like an oven with a HID light.


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 17, 2007)

honeslty i think its working out well. i myself am using fluros but im using compacts. it gives me hope on flowering my AK-47 i have going. so those lights deff put out some good light on the red spectrum huh ?


----------



## CaseyJones (Apr 17, 2007)

BSki this site is very helpful and informative I did so much reading and research I started getting confused. Like I said I am under power in light and need another (12) 4' tubes just to be at the minium lumens for my space. But for now I am happy with what I have. Keep in touch for the updates and I will let you know how its going. Peace


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 17, 2007)

u are right casey .. this site is great ... yea i will keep and touch .. im very interested in ur grow


----------



## CaseyJones (Apr 18, 2007)

well if you need any information I will help you out the best I can. Just send me an email or a PM. Peace!


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 18, 2007)

hey will do .. thanks


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm doing an all fluro grow myself . very early vegge stage . its nice to see some bud from fluro . Just wondering did yours stretch during vegge ? YOU SHOULD START A GROW JOURNAL !! Everything looks good man and i hope all goes well for ya . keep on keepin on !! 



PEACE


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 18, 2007)

Those are beautiful!!! Pics look familiar though, did you post them anywhere else on here? Good job either way.


----------



## CaseyJones (Apr 19, 2007)

rollingstoned, thanks for your feed back. I did get a little streching and I did start a journal but its not on line, I figured that since its my fist grow I knew I would make mistakes and didnt want to make the same mistakes on my second grow. They started off on the ruff side, and am suprised the way they are turning out. The key is with the flouros keep them close to the lights, I usually keep the light 1 to 2 inches away from the top of the plants. Bombbud, no I havent posted the pics any place else on this site, thanks for your feed back also, so far I am happy with the turn out I have so far and I got the seeds from some decent bud I picked up from a friend. I started 20 plants, kept six of the best looking ones and out of those six two were Hermies pulled them up and tossed them.


----------

